

Seeking Mediocre Ruby Devs - invalidOrTaken
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/rails-oceania/SXI_hN1pQoc

======
dmur
This is actually brilliant in terms of getting applicants. As someone who just
started professional development work in 2012, I get sick of reading job
descriptions that ask for a candidate who is perfect at what they do, or try
to attract applicants with insincere language. The honesty in this posting is
refreshing, and while I'm not looking right now, I think they'll actually get
some pretty great candidates this way (who might not have the highest self-
confidence).

------
duffdevice
As an emacs user, I find this post incredibly offensive.

------
windupgirl
I thought the title was pretty funny - definitely grabbed my attention. Good
luck!

------
m_mueller
One thing that caught my eye: Emacs users don't need to apply. While I'm not
one myself I'd like to know what's the reasoning there. Did they manage to ge
entrenched in vim?

------
guiomie
"Oh yeah, brogrammers, corporate types and emacs users probably shouldn't
bother applying." ...

Who the hell can apply then ?

~~~
krisdol
vim users, but of course.

vim 1 - emacs 0

------
whatevsbro
This is an excellent approach. Extremely few people can be the bestest of the
best, but luckily only extremely few companies actually need them. Cutting the
bullshit is good for everyone.

I'd replace "mediocre" with "competent" though.

